# Need help IDing unknown coral/pest



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Hi, recently this unknown thing in my tank split from 1 ployp to 3. and they seem to travel great lengths across my tank on their own when the lights are turned off. im not sure if they are pest or some sort of anemona

http://sadpanda.us/images/1497437-FOZ5Y38.jpg
http://sadpanda.us/images/1497440-DKRZTYZ.jpg

also looks as if the iphone 5 is great for closeups... my 4s couldnt take pics like these.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Majano anemone. Generally speaking; these anemones are considered a pest. For some reefers; they don't split often and are tolerable and even enjoyable (I've had one for over a year and it has not split. It roams but has never multiplied). For most however; the anemones have been known to multiply and spread rapidly.

"Aptasia X" or kalk paste works if you want to get rid of them. 

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

You can also try super glue, that's my method for getting rid of aptasia 

PEWPEW!


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Half fill a syringe with hydrogen peroxide and inject it. (it's a nasty way to go)

I've had 2 in my tank for a year. They look good and don't seem to be splitting.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Yea me and thmh put some superglue on a little putty mat and cover their hole. They should starve to death in their hole of death. After you can remove the putty if you like. They are nice but are considered a pest because they will sting your other corals if they get near.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I cover them with 2 part epoxy. Same with colonial hydroids.
If you tear it and don't catch the piece, it'll regrow and spread.


----------

